# Help me name this pretty buckskin morgan mare



## CheyAut

I fail at names and need a pretty name for this pretty girl... suggestions?


----------



## tinyliny

Elffyn (she looks elf-like)

Azada

Quemada (burned)

Corazon (heart)

Kaori (frangrance)

Reina (queen)


----------



## flytobecat

Summer
Lil Ms. Sunshine
Sundancer
Sunny


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Morgan
Emmie
Lily


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I had the same thought about the name Morgan, lol.
How about "Going to live in Indiana with HOC," that one seems perfect! 
But she looks like a gem; I'd call her Jemma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

I like Jemma


----------



## Belle

Bella the Buckskin...
She has awesome dapples and its her winter coat ..Imagine how gorgeous she will look with her summer coat..


----------



## cloudkisser

She's cute!!!!
Kula - hawaiian for gold. Pronounced - koola


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks guys, keep 'em coming! 

LOL I have a mare named Summer already 

I also thought about just "Morgan," but have a neice by that name  Although I do have a neice and a horse named Amber.... lol!


----------



## Clair

I've never said this before...
But if she goes missing.. I didn't do it.

She's a knockout! She's stunning!

I like Jemma too.
She makes me think..
April
June
London 
Paris

Maybe designer names? Umm... Like..

Chanel!

She's beautiful and she needs a classy name! 


PS
I hate you for your gorgeous horse
:wink:


----------



## HorseOfCourse

How about
Jasmine
Aryana
Ariat
Trixie
Annie
More to come..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

What about naming her after a state like Montana or Callie (California) or a continent/country like Asia or Argentine.. Maybe something exotic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Send her to me so I can watch her for a while to figure it out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nu uh.. I've got dibs!
She'll look perfect next to my buckskin mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut

LOL You guys are funny  Would you believe I got this beauty for free? I couldn't resist! (although if I want her papers I have to buy them...)

You guys have great ideas! I'm writing them down


----------



## riccil0ve

Oh my gosh, I want her so bad! I'm no good at names either, I just have to comment and tell you she's beautiful. I'll fight HOC to the death for her if I have to. Unless she's gaited... is she gaited? Then I think I'd have to pass on her. I don't have the skill to bring a gaited horse to full potential, and she certainly deserves an owner that can do that. =P

ETA: How about Delilah?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Yep, she's gaited, so you can't have her. Even if CheyAut says she isn't, she really is.

And CheyAut, it's never to late to give me her as a Christmas present.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut

LOL YOu guys are tooooo funny! Nope, not gaited


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Shhh! She's the most gaited horse anybody's ever seen. Can do every gait you could think of and then some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anshorsenut88

Your mare is VERY pretty!  I did like two other suggestions: Delilah and Paris.... Hahaha I liked the one someone suggested "Bella" ... I named my gray mare that because I thought it was very pretty. But I would be willing to share if you want!  Good luck on finding this cutie a name. ~~~Amanda~~~

Oh...and I would definitely buy this mare's papers if you could  She is well worth it!


----------



## mysticdragon72

How bout "Black'n'Gold"  original I know LOL 

BTW.. she's absolutely GORGEOUS!!! To get her for free was well worth it.. I'd definitely get her papers too.


----------



## riccil0ve

Sorry HOC. I've grown to trust that Cheyaut is true to her word. A non-gaited beautiful Morgan mare? Oh yeah. I want. Morgans are my favorite breed. =]


----------



## Remi

Eve
Ellie
Lexi
Magic
Annie
Ari


----------



## my2geldings

She's really nicely put together eh! how old is she? what are your plans with her? Im not sure Im liking the looks of her hooves. Whoever has been doing her feet, has a very different style of trimming. 

Congrats on your new mare. Will be exciting to see her undersaddle.


----------



## myhorseriesen

How about something like meeka or meesha


----------



## Lonestar22

How 'bout Limo cause she sure is LOOONNGG!!!?

Dazz
Home Wrecker (****!)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Beautiful mare!!!!! Yeah if she goes missing she's not in northeast Ohio...it was one of the others  

How about "Snickers" just based on color?  

Or something having to do with gold like "Fool's Gold" since whoever gave her to you for free was a fool to let that gorgeous girl go! And "Goldie" for short!

Other ideas...

Golden Sunset
Oceanside Sunrise
Sands of Time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I like fools gold!
An HITS, you're just the state next to me.. Joint custody?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol HOC sounds good! What discipline do you ride? We'll just teach her both of ours 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I do western! I call teaching her that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I like Fool's Gold, and it's required that you put up more pictures of this lovely girl.


----------



## Plains Drifter

She's stunning!!! I am SO jealous! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## CheyAut

I took a few more yesterday I hope to get up soon, and depending on the weather I plan to take more 

She's 3, and as for what I plan to do with her, depends on what she likes. I ride english, love dressage and jumping. I offered her to my best friend to show (not to have, but to ride/show after I train her) aand she also rides english.

I agree about her hooves, they didn't touch the back of the hooves at all it looks like! I can't wait for my farrier to fix the,  he'll be out here this month and is good with fixing problem feet. 

Names are great, keep 'em coming! Going to hopfully decide on one this weekend


----------



## Gizmo

So... gorgeous! A buckskin Morgan is REALLY rare. I would definitely put up the money to get her papers. You'll have to all keep us updated with her training. I don't know if anyone else has watched the saddle club, yes I am 20 and I watch the saddle club, but she looks a lot like a horse on their. The horse's name is Starlight. I think that really fits her actually. She is just gorgeous.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol ok sweet I can teach her Eventing!  alright now how do we sneak her away from the OP?  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clair

You have to tell us what you end up deciding!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

omg I'm 30 and watch saddle club when I'm flipping through channels and see it lol! so don't feel bad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

here are some more ideas...

Golden Starlight
Weight in Gold
Glittering Gold
Rare Sunset
Golden Glow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Harvest Moon
Golden Stardust 
Burning Bright
Supernova
Mimosa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Golden Ticket (hehe can anyone else get the reference with this one?) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Sandstone 
Sandswept Dream
Summer Sandstorm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

i like jemma alot for her!.....

oh and my fav show name for a buckskin, is buck naked but only really for geldings lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol ^^that's awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows

*jawdrop*

You have a STUNNING little filly there! Morgans sit in my top 3 favorite breeds  I don't think it'll take more than 1 or 2 trims and her feet will be back to perfect, I've always loved how SOLID Morgan hooves are! Congrats on the new addition, be sure to post updates on her!

No name ideas from me, heck, MacabreMikolaj named my filly Eve! Maybe something to do with Fate or Luck, Chance?


----------



## armydogs

I can't believe you got her for free. Talk about amazing luck. 

HITS- I love the Golden Ticket name.


----------



## Eliz

I really like the name Asia. You could spell it uniquely, like Aja.


----------



## lilkitty90

i like Goldie Locks and Chey.. i hate you lol ALL of your horses are jaw dropping GAWJUS! lol it makes me Green with Envy..


----------



## riccil0ve

How about Zarezza? Plain old Z for short.


----------



## CheyAut

Great ideas guys! To me she looks like a Tori, but hubby doesn't like it. This weekend (prob tonight but we're about to go see the new Narnia movie) I'll go through all the suggestions with him.

I read the Saddle Club all the time when I was younger, and yes, as an adult, I've seen every episode on TV lol!

Here are some more pics for fun..


















































Here's a bad shot but shows the back of her hooves... they were supposedly done recently?!?!










While they'll probably never be picture perfect hooves (pretty sure she's club footed), here are some bad hooves my farrier made nice... so I'm sure hers will be looking much better than they do now!
































































(that was a yearling filly I rescued... sadly she only lived for a few months after I got her *cries*)


----------



## GreyRay

The new narnia movie is really good! I am happy since the second one was pretty bad. They need to make the other 4!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11

"Snuff"

"Scotch"

"Tipton" (her ears look tipped in black)


----------



## riccil0ve

Aww, what happened to the filly?

Just please don't pick a boring, common name for such a beautiful mare. She really needs a stellar name.

Like Stella! Haha.


----------



## Chele11

Or ..... Stellar !!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Stellar Sandstorm  
A Stellar Performance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11

I like "A Stellar Performance"!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve

Estella Performance. Estelle for short. =]


----------



## shizukanori

I like Kanya but maybe spelled Kanja? She is so beautiful! I like the suggestions with Gold in it too.


----------



## qha4

Fool's gold gets my vote.


----------



## kamibear11

Elle 
Annabell
Izzy ( Izzabell)
thats all i can think of haha


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

SUMMER? i dont know i am bad at names as well


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Estella Fools Of Gold.....


can you please let us know when you have made a decison i am interested to see what you come up with!!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

^^ yes, you have TONS of ideas now!  What are you leaning towards??


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I like Khaki. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Im no good at names so i wont make a suggestion.
my boyfriend keeps telling me to put 'Ziggy'...just ignore him haha.
shes beautiful! youre soooo lucky. i love her dapples, cant wait to see summer pics of her! let us know what name you decide on soon pleasee!!


----------



## palominolover

my vote is for Fools Gold, or Starlight =)


----------



## monicadunlap

How about Rain? Her spots remind me of rain spots. I love 'em. My grey has them.


----------



## RadHenry09

Wow , you are lucky to find that pretty girl. She is a beautiful horse.
She def. needs a special name : )


----------



## CheyAut

I have a Summer!  Rain is my favorite name, has been for YEARS. But I am not naming anything that. If I were to accidently get pregnant (hubby and I do NOT want kids and are definately trying to prevent that, but until he's fixed, you never know!) and we have a girl, her name will be Rain Lynne.

Well, there have been GREAT suggestions, I really thank you all! I just can't not see her as a Tori, despite hubby not liking it, so Tori it is


----------



## RadHenry09

oooo, Summer Rayne or Somer Rayne ( for a little girl that is) 

Tori is a pretty name


----------



## HorseOfCourse

^I almost named my horse Summer Rain, but she's Summer Breeze instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Tori is a cute name  Are you going to come up with a longer show name or just go by Tori?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

